# 1720 clutch



## brian5545 (Sep 16, 2011)

The clutch on my ford 1720 is out. Does anyone know where I can get step by step instructions on how to fix this. I just replaced a water pump on a jetta and it involved taking the front of the car off. I found step by step instructions on the web and it made all the difference. Any advice would be very helpful. Thanks, Brian.


----------

